# Wisconsin TFD



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Greetings,

I have this Wisconsin model TFD mounted on my baler that I am having problems with. The engine was running but was fouling out the plugs after fifteen to twenty minutes run time. I would wire brush them put them back in and run for said time. Did this six times. Today I now find that I have no spark. I think the points and condensor in the magneto are bad but am no expert so would appreciate any help. The fouling out problem is a mystery so help with that would be appreciated. Thanks

Jim


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim, to get some fire sand the points with some fine sand paper lightly and wipe them with some money to clean them, that should get them to spark, what do the spark plugs look like that you have to clean them, to much gas, carbon, has the engine set a while with old fuel, does it smoke, try the points and clean the plugs again, Light Mechanic


----------

